# old craftsman chainsaw info



## bikeman692005 (May 16, 2007)

i recently acquired an old craftsman chainsaw model 271-358290 and was looking for any general info like oil mixture and how old this thing is. would appreciate any help thank you all


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm....

Looks like an old Echo 451/452 VL which would be around mid 70's or so. Oil mix ratio should be 32:1


----------

